# pummicestone The Narrows tomorrow 6am



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

PDO and myself are meeting at the roys road turn off at 6am for a crack at the narrows if anybody else is interested come along. hopefully get onto a few

Lee


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2007)

I'd Loved too, but have too much on.

Good luck chaps, leave some fish for my next fish up there 

Cheers


----------

